# bien canchero



## Crystal08

"bar *bien canchero*"

como se podria traducir?


----------



## Jube

Mi pare che sia "divertente di piu" come la parola inglesa "Cool". Si usano per persone e cose


----------



## Larroja

Crystal08 said:


> "bar *bien canchero*"
> 
> como se podria traducir?



Caro Crystal, 
senza contesto non possiamo aiutarti. E poi, le regole del gioco prevedono anche che ci proponga tu un tuo tentativo di traduzione" 



Jube said:


> Mi pare che sia "divertente di piu" come la parola inglesa "Cool". Si usano per persone e cose



Ciao Jube, 
le stesse regole del gioco prevedono infine che, siccome siamo sul forum italiano-spagnolo, qui non si usi l'inglese. Grazie.


----------



## Jube

Mi scusi, sono nuovo nel foro


----------



## El tano trucho

Premetto che quel che segue riguarda il significato della parola in Argentina.
Nel caso del bar, "canchero" non è facile tradurlo (qua i miei compagni di lavoro mi suggeriscono il sinonimo "con onda"), ma vuol dire "carino/con un ambiente piacevole/divertente/con gente (giovane e) interessante".

[nel caso di una persona, "canchero" penso si potrebbe tradurre con "scafato"]

Saludos,
ETT


----------



## gatogab

El tano trucho said:


> Premetto che quel che segue riguarda il significato della parola in Argentina.
> Nel caso del bar, "canchero" non è facile tradurlo (qua i miei compagni di lavoro mi suggeriscono il sinonimo "con onda"), ma vuol dire "carino/con un ambiente piacevole/divertente/con gente (giovane e) interessante".
> 
> [nel caso di una persona, "canchero" penso si potrebbe tradurre con "scafato"]
> 
> Saludos,
> ETT


 
ETT, buenas noches.
Tu que estás por esos páramos (si fa per dire páramo) sabes mejor que yo lo que dices, pero mira lo que he encontrado:

*canchero*

Un comentario sobre esto sería acogido con placer.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Crystal08

"*U*n bar da paura" mmmh forse è troppo "romana" come traduzione?
*O*ppure "una figata di bar" ?
Che dite potrebbero andare, quale delle due sarebbe meglio?


----------



## El tano trucho

gatogab said:


> ETT, buenas noches.
> Tu que estás por esos páramos (si fa per dire páramo) sabes mejor que yo lo que dices, pero mira lo que he encontrado:
> 
> *canchero*
> 
> Un comentario sobre esto sería acogido con placer.
> Muchas gracias.


Hola gatogab,

de hecho al principio yo también pensaba que "canchero" sólo se refería a una persona (como dice ahí en el link, también con el sentido de "confiado", 'una persona che ostenta sicurezza di sé ed ampia conoscenza di come comportarsi in un certo luogo/situazione'); sin embargo, preguntando a mis compañeros de trabajo (jóvenes), me he enterado que también aplica a ciertos lugares como boliches y bares(con el sentido de "con onda").
Puede ser que el link no esté tan actualizado y que el uso de la palabra se haya extendido a otros ámbitos en los últimos tiempos. No tengo más explicaciones que las que me dieron los nativos acà. 

Saludos,
ETT


----------



## Jube

"Bien" esta usado en el sentido de muy.
Canchero es una expresion que se traduce como tener "cancha" es decir: moverse con soltura en un medio, en un trabajo, en una actividad. El canchero es "aquel que sabe como se hace la cosa" un tipo habil en algun aspecto de su vida. Eso es en la acepcion positiva del termino. Tambien existe una acepcion negativa de canchero que equivale a una persona que se cree mucho mas de lo que es, asi se dice "hacerse el canchero" puede asimilarse a alguien que subestima a los demas.
pero respecto de las cosas, el termino siempre es positivo. Un lugar canchero es un lugar deshinibido, un lugar donde uno se siente comodo, relajado.


----------



## cacarulo

Jube said:


> Mi pare che sia "divertente di piu" come la parola inglesa "Cool". Si usano per persone e cose


 


Larroja said:


> Ciao Jube,
> le stesse regole del gioco prevedono infine che, siccome siamo sul forum italiano-spagnolo, qui non si usi l'inglese. Grazie.


 
En algunos casos, con en este, un anglicismo de uso internacional como _cool_ no debería ser censurado, me parece.


----------



## gatogab

cacarulo said:


> En algunos casos, con en este, un anglicismo de uso internacional como _cool_ no debería ser censurado, me parece.


No creo que *"cool"* sea usado en el lenguaje corriente, ese de todos los días, sea en Italia, sea en los países de habla hispana.
Si alguien me saliera con un "*cool"* en medio a una conversación, lo encontraría muy *"siútico".*
Los tiempos no están maduros para usar este anglicismo que sin duda pasará a ser de comprensión universal apenas el inglés sea lengua franca.
Por lo tanto, no te sientas censurado.
Buen fin de semana.
gg




El tano trucho said:


> Hola gatogab,
> 
> de hecho al principio yo también pensaba que "canchero" sólo se refería a una persona [] Puede ser que el link no esté tan actualizado y que el uso de la palabra se haya extendido a otros ámbitos en los últimos tiempos. No tengo más explicaciones que las que me dieron los nativos acà.
> 
> Saludos,
> ETT


 
Gracias ETT.
Que tengas un buen fin de semana. He sabido que la T° es muy alta por allí


----------



## cacarulo

gatogab said:


> No creo que *"cool"* sea usado en el lenguaje corriente, ese de todos los días, sea en Italia, sea en los países de habla hispana.
> Si alguien me saliera con un "*cool"* en medio a una conversación, lo encontraría muy *"siútico".*
> Los tiempos no están maduros para usar este anglicismo que sin duda pasará a ser de comprensión universal apenas el inglés sea lengua franca.
> Por lo tanto, no te sientas censurado.
> Buen fin de semana.
> gg


A mí no me resulta nada extravagante el uso de _cool_. Es una cuestión de percepción, o de los lugares donde uno se mueve. No sé...
Saludos para vos también.

Sobre lo que comenta El TAno Trucho, aporto que sí se usa _canchero _aplicado a cosas: _ropa canchera, _por ejemplo.


----------



## honeyheart

Crystal08 said:


> "bar *bien canchero*"
> 
> como se podria traducir?


¿Un "bar *molto figo*" tiene sentido en italiano?


----------



## gatogab

cacarulo said:


> A mí no me resulta nada extravagante el uso de _cool_. Es una cuestión de percepción, o de los lugares donde uno se mueve. No sé...


 
Precisamente es lo que quise decir con "*siútico*".
Buenos días.



honeyheart said:


> ¿Un "bar *molto figo*" tiene sentido en italiano?


En el lenguaje juvenil, podría ser.


----------



## Larroja

cacarulo said:


> En algunos casos, con en este, un anglicismo de uso internacional como _cool_ no debería ser censurado, me parece.



Ciao cacarulo, 
dai, non è mica censura, questa.  Visto che siamo in un forum italiano non ti sembrerà strano che dal mio punto di vista sia meglio usare termini italiani e non anglismi di dubbio uso, peraltro: in un bar _cool _ci va la gente _cool _che veste _cool _e pensa _cool_. Insomma, sono d'accordo con Gatogab:



gatogab said:


> Si alguien me saliera con un "*cool"* en medio a una conversación, lo encontraría muy *"siútico".*



E se ho capito cosa vuol dire canchero, mi unisco alla proposta di Honeyheart aggiustandola un po': un bar molto fighetto. Italinissimo!


----------



## cacarulo

De acuerdo, amigos.
PAra mí _cool_ no es nada siútica, porque la encuentro natural, y no un intento de imitar a las clases elevadas. Pero es una cuestión de percepción. Sólo eso.
Un saludo cordial.


----------



## El tano trucho

Larroja said:


> un bar molto fighetto. Italinissimo!


Sebbene sia italianissimo, mi pare che non renda del tutto bene; "fighetto" mi da' l'idea di un bar da fighetti, gente di classe medio-alta molto "alla moda" (qua si direbbe _cheto_), con un tocco peggiorativo (gente *troppo* alla moda). Secondo me, semplicemente "figo" o "carino" mi paiono più adatti; si tratta di un bar con stile, ma non tanto ricercato da apparire eccessivo (in quel caso sarebbe da fighetti).
Comunque va detto che la definizione di "canchero" in sé è difficile da dare anche in spagnolo...

Saluti,
ETT


----------



## gatogab

CANCHERO è uno che ci sà fare, con stile e classe.
Uno che si muove bene sul campo (cancha).


----------



## Larroja

Larroja said:


> E se ho capito cosa vuol dire canchero... un bar molto fighetto.





El tano trucho said:


> Sebbene sia italianissimo, mi pare che non renda del tutto bene... "fighetto" mi da' l'idea di un bar da fighetti... con un tocco peggiorativo. Secondo me, semplicemente "figo" o "carino" mi paiono più adatti...



Evidentemente non avevo capito cosa volesse dire canchero. In effetti la sfumatura tra figo e fighetto è degna di considerazione.  Grazie ETT


----------

